# Matto's "mb-squared" Gantry Crane Build



## Tex N Oz (5/12/15)

Right next door to the Matto's Battleaxe Brewery is Matto's Battleaxe(?) Woodworking shop. He's got some awesome industrial gear and is going to make some awesome woodworking projects in there someday.
He asked me to help him build a simple frame for a winch, but after some thought and engineering, we decided to build a gantry for a push trolley. Makes it easy to move some kit around the workshop as one of these machines is 350kg+

Here's a picture of the build so far. I'm sticking the rod and he's doing just about all of the work otherwise. Matto is a real go-getter and a pleasure to work with.





Spot welding the brackets into place




Burning in a root-pass on the brackets.




Matto wire brushing down the welds and knocking off a bit of surface rust, after he peened all the welds.




A finished bracket. A root pass of ER6011 and ER7018 where it needs to be pretty. Nothing beats MMA for strength.
Because we're limiting the lift to 400kg and we have 9 brackets with end stops to the second last bracket on each end, this is way over-built already and decided not to weld the back of the bracket for ease of fitting. We'll pull down the roof before the gantry gives way as it is.


----------



## mb-squared (5/12/15)

Hey Tex, thanks for the very nice words and double thanks for the engineering and very nice welds! I'll post a couple pics of it once I get it painted and stuck in place.

Cheers mate,


----------



## Moad (5/12/15)

You are a busy man Tex!


----------



## Tex N Oz (7/12/15)

I quick update on a finished job!!
Matto has been busy as with the cleaning and painting. Turned out really nice.

Here he is with the "Matto's Mallet" smacking that thing into place. Levelled up nicely.




Finished project lifting a quick test piece of about 200kg. 




20 holes drilled and 20 bolts drawn tight and he has it done and dusted.
Having a dodgy blood pump I'm not much help but it was great being a part of it mate!!

Love a finished project.


----------



## Hoploader (11/12/15)

Ahhh I just put a face to mb-squared


----------



## Tex N Oz (11/12/15)

Hoploader said:


> Ahhh I just put a face to mb-squared


From those pics? You got talent!! haha


----------



## spog (11/12/15)

Tex N Oz said:


> I quick update on a finished job!!
> Matto has been busy as with the cleaning and painting. Turned out really nice.
> 
> Here he is with the "Matto's Mallet" smacking that thing into place. Levelled up nicely.
> ...


Now your going to have to take it all down when you clad the walls.


----------



## vykuza (11/12/15)

Great work lads!


----------



## mb-squared (11/12/15)

Cheers Nick. Hey, any chance of getting in some more Dingemans Pilsner? I'd take a sack or two if you had it.

Cheers


----------



## Hoploader (11/12/15)

Tex N Oz said:


> From those pics? You got talent!! haha



I have special powers lol


----------

